# Wire Strippers



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Just my kleins if I dont have alot to do but I use those Irwin strippers that take the outer sheath of romex off then all 3 conductors at the same time if Im doing alot of the same thing like fitting off light fixtures.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

chewy said:


> Just my kleins if I dont have alot to do but I use those Irwin strippers that take the outer sheath of romex off then all 3 conductors at the same time if Im doing alot of the same thing like fitting off light fixtures.


Thanks, my one of my kleins will strip the romex insulation. But i am looking for something that can go bigger then #10.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If Im doing anything bigger than 6mm^2 (your #10 looks like 5.26mm^2 on a conversion table) I just ring cut with my red handled klein cable cutters then push it off with my thumb just like I do with pliers.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Champ Sessions said:


> Hey It's Champ. What do you fella's prefer for stripping wire. I usually use klein but have been eyeing the Ideal's 45-418.


These are all you need... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-To...ded-Wire-with-Hold-Open-Spring-1003/203433803


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> These are all you need...


Those are all you need if you have a Wiring 1-2-3 book.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> Those are all you need if you have a Wiring 1-2-3 book.


My grandpa actually used those. But there not my cup of tea. What makes me laugh are the guys who will strip wire all day with linemans.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> What makes me laugh are the guys who will strip wire all day with linemans.


I agree.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Those are all you need if you have a Wiring 1-2-3 book.



There is no need for anything else, I have found no pair of strippers that can strip the old cloth rubber conductors, but the 1003's do it no problem, don't knock it till you try them, take the adjustment screw and throw it away and they work great.:yes:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> There is no need for anything else, I have found no pair of strippers that can strip the old cloth rubber conductors, but the 1003's do it no problem, don't knock it till you try them, take the adjustment screw and throw it away and they work great.:yes:


:no:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> :no:


:yes:


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

I use kleins for 18-10, a knife for #8 and larger


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Ideal strippers are where it's at. I like the straight handle version that got discontinued. Found some old stock and bought every pair they had.
Can't stand klein strippers. They are either too loose or binding. Can never seem to get and keep them set right.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking at these Greenlee stainless steel ones lately, but going to hold off because I just bought a Knipex automatic stripper.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Klein t strippers is all you need. If you can't strip romex or #6 with that just hang up the tools


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends. Channellock 908 wiring tool, Channellock 957s, or the new 318WS I got (needle nose w/ 12 and 14 wire strippers).
https://www.channellock.com/318WS-Long-Nose-Plier.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

champ sessions said:


> champ say thanks, one of champ's kleins will strip the romex insulation. But champ is looking for something that can go bigger then #10.


 fify


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

If you do resi, these are the best strippers out there.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Most comfortable strippers I've used. All I will use now, even if they look a little diy'erish


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zac said:


> My grandpa actually used those. But there not my cup of tea. What makes me laugh are the guys who will strip wire all day with linemans.


I normally use Ideal T strippers, but when I'm lazy or just rocking my linemans and a screwdriver in my back pocket, I'll strip wires with my linemans. Just gotta get the right feel for it, is all.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

crazyboy said:


> Most comfortable strippers I've used. All I will use now, even if they look a little diy'erish


Never used those, but Ideal does make some damn good tools!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've used this style (different brands) for many years.
More expensive but very comfortable.
And at the risk of being trolled, easy to use on live circuits


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Dikes and lineman all day


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Dikes and lineman all day


 
That sounds a little funny if you think about it.:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> If you do resi, these are the best strippers out there.


I don't always agree with you but in this instance I'm willing to make an exception. These are the bomb in my opinion. I've have too many Kleins that won't work properly after using the screw cutters. Some of them won't even work properly right out of the package. Croc's will cover anything from telephone wire to #10. I also got the additional cutter that bolts on for ripping the sheath on SEU, NM etc. It's also the bomb. :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just use a utility knife for stripping the sheath on SE and romex. Never really felt like I was missing out on much. Sometimes I even use my pocket knife.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I just use a utility knife for stripping the sheath on SE and romex. Never really felt like I was missing out on much.


The 14/2-12/2 sheath strippers on the crocs makes quick work... plus it does a clean strip and then you already have your strippers in your hand to strip the conductor insulation. 

Maybe it only saves about 5 seconds on a cable.. but add that up over 10,000 cables in a couple years and that's 50,000 seconds or 14 hours.  That's 14 more hours to spend on electriciantalk.com!!!


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The 14/2-12/2 sheath strippers on the crocs makes quick work... plus it does a clean strip and then you already have your strippers in your hand to strip the conductor insulation.
> 
> Maybe it only saves about 5 seconds on a cable.. but add that up over 10,000 cables in a couple years and that's 50,000 seconds or 14 hours.  That's 14 more hours to spend on electriciantalk.com!!!


I agree it's way faster. Someone I won't have them with me and have to use a knife, that's when I can tell.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Be like Champ and carry your crocs!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone try those Milwaukee 6in1 strippers? They look nice due to the needle nose piler end and reaming ability.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

AllWIRES said:


> Anyone try those Milwaukee 6in1 strippers? They look nice due to the needle nose piler end and reaming ability.


 I use them all the time, and love them. :thumbsup: 

For large wire I use a PVC conduit cutter.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

daks said:


> I use them all the time, and love them. :thumbsup:


Knew I should have just bought them today.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Anyone try those Milwaukee 6in1 strippers? They look nice due to the needle nose piler end and reaming ability.


They're ok. I don't use them because the cutters don't go all the way down and leave an 1/8" gap at the bottom of the cutters.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I normally use Ideal T strippers, but when I'm lazy or just rocking my linemans and a screwdriver in my back pocket, I'll strip wires with my linemans. Just gotta get the right feel for it, is all.


I actually have a feel for them and have no beef using them. But to use them all day when you not you are going to trim out? Heavy on the wrist.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Most comfortable strippers I've used. All I will use now, even if they look a little diy'erish



I've been using a pair of those for 4 years. Mine are the 45-918s, which strip #6-14. I love them, even though other people think they're weird. I don't care. They have gotten a little dull over the years but I like the layout a lot and am reluctant to replace them with anything else, except maybe those stainless Greenlees I posted because they also have a 6-14 range, although sadly the #14 hole is not at the back of the jaw like on the Ideals. 

In particular, I do a lot of fire alarm and I use the #6/#8 hole to ring fire alarm wire(_very_ gently) so that when I pull the string inside, the jacket snaps off perfectly and cleanly where I ringed it. I also blew them up wiring a light once so now I have a perfect #18 hole :whistling2:


----------

